# Coming Soon August: Black Legion LE!



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank god they went with the Talon Of Horus style! 
Black Library - Black Legion Limited Edition









Regular:
Black Library - Black Legion eBook









Lucius: The Faultless Blade









Horus Heresy - Tallarn


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*GIVE ME BLACK LEGION LIMITED EDITION.* I want to pre-order but it does not let me do it yet!?!


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

cant preorder until July


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy shit, I need this! I'm so glad they made it look like the first book. Even after the great looking Limited Editions they've put out recently, The Talon of Horus First Edition is still my favorite. Can't wait to get this one!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice. I recently bought Talon of Horus. Will this be a trilogy ? 

But what's with the cover for regular book..it is quite different from the first one which has nice dark look.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Would have preferred it in the new limited ed style.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lucius versus DE? That book should come with an 18s certificate.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Lucius versus DE? That book should come with an 18s certificate.


One hopes that it'll be like reading 'Fulgrim' again.

Also, is Tallern just a compilation of previously released short stories or something new?


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

The contents of this novel were previously published separately as the novella Tallarn: Executioner, the novel Tallarn: Ironclad, and the short stories 'Tallarn: Siren' and 'Tallarn: Witness'.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

evanswolves said:


> The contents of this novel were previously published separately as the novella Tallarn: Executioner, the novel Tallarn: Ironclad, and the short stories 'Tallarn: Siren' and 'Tallarn: Witness'.


Thanks for clarifying. I've read all of those already (One of them is dreadful) so I wont bother picking this up.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

evanswolves said:


> Thank god they went with the Talon Of Horus style!
> Black Library - Black Legion Limited Edition
> 
> 
> ...


I love the regular cover but it doesn't match at all the cover for Talon of Horus. The art-styles are completely different. This looks like a codex or something.



evanswolves said:


> Lucius: The Faultless Blade


I heard rumors about them making novels for all the CSM-characters. I am currently reading Fabius Bile and loves it. This could be a good addition to that.



evanswolves said:


> Horus Heresy - Tallarn


Not a fan of John French anymore. He had potential but has dissapointed me time after time again. I already own all Tallarn-stories so won't get this either.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Legion should be up anytime now...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like they have changed how they take preorders now, all of August releases now have a date of when you can order, 
Black Legion: *This title will be available to order on the 12th of August.
*Lucius* This title will be available to order on the 19th of August as an eBook and Hardback.
*Tallarn *This title will be available to order on the 29th of July as an eBook, Hardback and MP3.
*blood and lies*This title will be available to order on the 19th of August as an MP3 and CD.*


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

A reply i got back from Black Library
Hi Stuart.

Thanks for contacting us. In a change from the normal pre-ordering process for August's and September's new releases, these titles will just have a pre-order time of one week before they are released generally on our site. If you click on the remind me button for any title you are interested in then we will contact you when to remind you when they are available to order.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

psst, its up early... Black Library - Black Legion Limited Edition


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, pre-ordered. Painful three week wait incoming...


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally! Pre-ordered the Limited Edition and the ebook, because I'm part of the problem and can't wait to read this.

Now let's see how long it takes until it's sold out.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ah, just noticed on black library that it was available. Ordered it. Declined the ebook promo as i want to read this actual book, just like the first one.

Edit: I suspect it may not move as fast as the first one, as Id imagine only people whom got the first one would actually want this LE as well.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: I suspect it may not move as fast as the first one, as Id imagine only people whom got the first one would actually want this LE as well.


Appears to be sold out now, cannot be added to basket anymore.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Appears to be sold out now, cannot be added to basket anymore.


From what I remember, the first one sold out in the first day. Took two days here.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

A copy of the first book just finished on ebay for £300. 500 less of them floating about than this new one I suppose. It's a lot for a fairly new book in this genre I think. I collect some old books and it's comparably very expensive given the limited audience. But .... market forces and all that!


----------



## FeralJim (Mar 15, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Not a fan of John French anymore. He had potential but has dissapointed me time after time again.


What did you think of Praetorian of Dorn Fork? I felt like French did great service there to the original 'Legion' book, which is imo, a true HH classic.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> A copy of the first book just finished on ebay for £300. 500 less of them floating about than this new one I suppose. It's a lot for a fairly new book in this genre I think. I collect some old books and it's comparably very expensive given the limited audience. But .... market forces and all that!


I bought from ebay:
Magnus (Primarch book) - £97 with shipping
Leman + Roboute - £110 each with shipping
End Times supplements - all five in mint condition for €250
And many more codexes and oop books.

I am still searching for two End Times novels for "normal price".

So yea, there is huge market for all those oop's and limited books. I knew that Black legion will be gone fast but not that fast. Vaults of Terra were gone too.

Funny that in my country if I wanted to sell something like this nobody would give me even original price.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Might have been website error (not the first time that happens) because you can still order it.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Entarion said:


> Might have been website error (not the first time that happens) because you can still order it.


 there's a lesson in how to loose sales momentum.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Knockagh said:


> there's a lesson in how to loose sales momentum.


Very much true there. Looking at the site, I see it listed as still having 800 left.
Looking forward to read it, got a dispatched notice the other day.

I expect the third book to sell just as poorly, as only people wanting the full set picks it up.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Legion arrived


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

According to my kindle I'm about 20% throught Black Legion. Enjoying it a lot so far.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Got mine today, too. Beautiful book, I wonder how long it took ADB to sign all 2000 copies, with his signature it looks like it would take quite a lot of time.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone have a link to a summary of Talon of Horus? Its been so long since I read it I cant remember much lol


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Grendelrt said:


> Anyone have a link to a summary of Talon of Horus? Its been so long since I read it I cant remember much lol


 I would appreciate this too! Don't have enough reading time to go back and reread!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

LE Black Legion just got delivered by a mailman. I look forward to reading it. Will look fine beside The Talon of Horus on the shelf.

I see Black Library still have 800 left of the Black Legion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> I see Black Library still have 800 left of the Black Legion.


I don't think people people are biting like they used to. When it was only the very odd LE people jumped on them no matter what, but with every other release getting one these days, people are a bit more selective about what they pay that much cash for.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would want to pay cash for it, but it is so expensive and I prefer the softback books. A real bummer about another exclusive short as well.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't think people people are biting like they used to. When it was only the very odd LE people jumped on them no matter what, but with every other release getting one these days, people are a bit more selective about what they pay that much cash for.


Been a fairly long time since the last LE afaik, black library is thankfully getting much less crazy with them than they used to be.
I bought it because I have the first one as LE.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

There have been limited eds every month for the whole of 2017! I know I have them all! But yes I agree there are too many. Too much of a good thing isn't good. It's made worse by the Primarchs series. If they weren't part of the mix I think the amount of them would be ok.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

In the progress of reading Black Legion, its quite engaging. Though I feel it have less of the thrill of discovery of the first book. But one interesting tidbit; The Eternal Crusader is named as a Gloriana class ship, not just a mere battlebarge.

Edit: Finished it and the exclusive story. Good reads, but i think the talon of Horus is the superior novel with its juicy bits of revelations.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

FeralJim said:


> What did you think of Praetorian of Dorn Fork? I felt like French did great service there to the original 'Legion' book, which is imo, a true HH classic.




I had missed this reply. Sorry about that. I did not like it. I think it focused way too much on a single character I wasn't bothered with and not enough on Rogal Dorn or the Fists in general. I had a slight issue with Alpharius grand scheme as well, but not problem with him getting exed.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just had an email blast from Black Library. Under 800 left. Definitely not sold remotely near the first book. I hazard that most isnt wanting it due to missing out on the first one. Leaving me wondering if the first one was gobbled up by price gougers and scalpers.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I read this book. It was good. Kinda a shame my interest in BL has degenerated from genuinely loving the IP to reading one series every 3-4 years but it is what it is. An even bigger shame to see this section so dead. RIP

Are Lupercalios and Maeleum the same demon world? The evidence stacks up but the two names are very novel specific. Threw me off a little

Unusual opinion alert: I really liked Daravek. He was the perfect foil for Abaddon on a thematic level. Dying to Khayon in the bowels of the Vengeful Spirit was a shame, but after all this guy was a pebble beside the road for Abaddon in the long term so it checks out

I've heard whispers in the warp of the series ending at a trilogy which feels like Night Lords 2.0 for those who followed it back in the day. There's a reason Void Stalker is my least favourite ADB novel despite being perhaps one of the best (Blood Reaver is my all-time favourite in terms of sheer enjoyment bizarrely)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Oh and yeah I really wanted the limited edition Black Legion, but with Talon LEs costing almost a grand on eBay... no. It's all about that uniform bookshelf y'all (I don't even have a bookcase)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I found it pretty amusing that the Eternal Crusader got upgraded from a Battle Barge to a Gloriana Class ship.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

bobss said:


> I read this book. It was good. Kinda a shame my interest in BL has degenerated from genuinely loving the IP to reading one series every 3-4 years but it is what it is. An even bigger shame to see this section so dead. RIP


I know exactly what killed it. LE and hardbacks, as me personally want softbacks and they are a waiting period for roughly 12 months on. The books themselves has offered very little discussion worthy-ness except _Master of Mankind_ and other ADB-books.



bobss said:


> Are Lupercalios and Maeleum the same demon world? The evidence stacks up but the two names are very novel specific. Threw me off a little


Maleum is the daemon-world, Lupercalios the stronghold-base for the SoH on Maleum.



bobss said:


> Unusual opinion alert: I really liked Daravek. He was the perfect foil for Abaddon on a thematic level. Dying to Khayon in the bowels of the Vengeful Spirit was a shame, but after all this guy was a pebble beside the road for Abaddon in the long term so it checks out.


I found him to be alright. The novel was good, but nowhere as perfect as _Talon_ was. The 2nd album is always the hardest they say.



bobss said:


> I've heard whispers in the warp of the series ending at a trilogy which feels like Night Lords 2.0 for those who followed it back in the day. There's a reason Void Stalker is my least favourite ADB novel despite being perhaps one of the best (Blood Reaver is my all-time favourite in terms of sheer enjoyment bizarrely)


What? He has always said it would be a series, spanning multiple books like Gaunt's Ghosts. I really hope that's not the case. I remember hearing about him planning 6 books for the NL, and BL truly felt like it was setting up him rebuilding the Legion within the Warp, but all those things were dropped in _Void Stalker_. What reasons is it you disliked it?


----------

